# Freaking out!!! Just took the test



## SARcastic1 (Jul 20, 2012)

hey yall i just took my nremt right...  supposed to be like 70-150 ? or what ever well it gave me like 80-85?  now im freaking out!  THERE is NO WAY I ACED it like that!!!  is it possible to FAIL w only 80 some odd ? it progressive right?  i gott a job deponent on this test! i pass i start in two weeks (N I REALLLLY NEED TO GO BACK TO WORK) i fail im in deep trouble!!!  please make some sence of this??????   thx jay


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2012)

You can pass or fail with 80 questions. You can pass or fail with 70 questions, 100 questions, and 120 questions. 

The only way to know for sure is to wait until you get the results.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 20, 2012)

SARcastic1 said:


> hey yall i just took my nremt right...  supposed to be like 70-150 ? or what ever well it gave me like 80-85?  now im freaking out!  THERE is NO WAY I ACED it like that!!!  is it possible to FAIL w only 80 some odd ? it progressive right?  i gott a job deponent on this test! i pass i start in two weeks (N I REALLLLY NEED TO GO BACK TO WORK) i fail im in deep trouble!!!  please make some sence of this??????   thx jay



1st breath.
2nd don't type faster than you can speak.

You probably did fine. Everybody freaks out after the test. Relax.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 20, 2012)

And you took it on a Friday... Gonna be a long wait til Monday.


----------



## SARcastic1 (Jul 20, 2012)

AHHHHH hell dont say that your killlllllllln me.... ya poor planning on that one!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 20, 2012)

Nows the time for a cold beer.


----------



## SARcastic1 (Jul 20, 2012)

jack n coke at 12pm....  first time in prolly 15 years!!!!    :beerchug::lol::lol::beerchug:


----------



## leoemt (Jul 20, 2012)

Relax. I took my NREMT and it shut off after 70 questions. I passed. 

Remember the test wants you to pass. You cannot ace the test as it will shut off once you reach the passing threshold. 

Good luck, if you know the ABC's and Patient Assessment then you probably did fine.


----------



## SARcastic1 (Jul 21, 2012)

leoemt.....  thx iv had a few other tell me the same n DAMMM i hope y'all r right!  thx y'all i just got alot riding on this n the whole 70- 80 cut off REALLLLY thru me for a loop!!!  how long till got ur results on nremt???


----------



## leoemt (Jul 21, 2012)

I took mine on a thursday and found out on monday.

Based on how my fellow classmates did I am confident that you passed. About 80% certain.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 21, 2012)

They made you wait until Monday? That's rough. Took my medic exam on a Thursday at 1400 and results were posted at 0900 Friday morning. 

SAR it's not unusual to feel like you failed that test, whether it be B, I or P, and end up passing it. Best of luck to you, the pressure sucks when you have a job depending on it, I can relate when it came to my Medic test, I was all excited when I found out I passed then I realized that I still have FTO time coming up which is the real hard part.


----------



## SARcastic1 (Jul 21, 2012)

so will the nremt site tell me if i failed?  i was told on the "my cert" section of nremt site in the upper left corner above the log in/out tab it will show my name, reg #, level, exp etc  if i passed rite?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2012)

That's correct.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2012)

SARcastic1 said:


> so will the nremt site tell me if i failed?  i was told on the "my cert" section of nremt site in the upper left corner above the log in/out tab it will show my name, reg #, level, exp etc  if i passed rite?



Or you can go into where you printed your authorization to test letter and you should see your results then.

Let us know. 

Also please use proper grammar and punctuation. It is difficult to want to help you.


----------



## leoemt (Jul 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Or you can go into where you printed your authorization to test letter and you should see your results then.
> 
> Let us know.
> 
> Also please use proper grammar and punctuation. It is difficult to want to help you.



Seriously? You would not help someone with their question if they had poor grammar? This is a large country and a large world, not everyone knows proper English grammar nor does everyone have the time to type "properly"

I would hope that as a professional you would be more concerned with helping and educating others rather than being the grammar police. It wasn't like he was talking in slang or intentionally being disrespectful.


----------



## SARcastic1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Leoemt,  thank you for your commentary and for anjel1030 thank you also for the assistance.  I will be sure to post the results as soon as there are available.  



P.S. keeps n mind is could be tipn n riten report dat look likes dis!!!! dog!:rofl:


----------



## Wheel (Jul 21, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Seriously? You would not help someone with their question if they had poor grammar? This is a large country and a large world, not everyone knows proper English grammar nor does everyone have the time to type "properly"
> 
> I would hope that as a professional you would be more concerned with helping and educating others rather than being the grammar police. It wasn't like he was talking in slang or intentionally being disrespectful.



She did help. Her first sentence answered the OP's question, then she said that it is difficult to want to help someone who does not use proper grammar. As for what a professional is concerned with, all of the professional's I've known are very concerned with grammar and spelling, hence the importance of it on resumes, applications, essays, etc. This is just my two cents. I really don't think that she meant to demean anyone, but this is a professional site.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 21, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Seriously? You would not help someone with their question if they had poor grammar? This is a large country and a large world, not everyone knows proper English grammar nor does everyone have the time to type "properly"
> 
> I would hope that as a professional you would be more concerned with helping and educating others rather than being the grammar police. It wasn't like he was talking in slang or intentionally being disrespectful.



She said it makes us not want to help him not that we wouldn't. I think it would be more accurate to say that making your post easy to read and concise makes getting an answer far more likely. As someone who tends to play it fast and loose with grammar and spelling myself I won't throw many stones.

P.S. Let's stay on topic going forward


----------



## leoemt (Jul 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> She said it makes us not want to help him not that we wouldn't. I think it would be more accurate to say that making your post easy to read and concise makes getting an answer far more likely. As someone who tends to play it fast and loose with grammar and spelling myself I won't throw many stones.
> 
> P.S. Let's stay on topic going forward



I do agree with you about it being easier to understand and whatnot. However her statement took me by surprise. I personally didn't have any issue with his statement.  

Anyways I digress, to get this back on topic and moving in the direction intended I am anxious to know how the OP did. Hopefully he will update us with his status.


----------



## sweetpete (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm a "glass is half full" kinda guy. I'm going to say you probably passed. I'm assuming this is for EMT-Basic? 

Anyways, I don't think I know anyone who failed after 80 or so questions. You'd have to bomb it seriously to get cut off at 80.

Try to enjoy your weekend and hang in there. Be sure to let us know what happens.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 22, 2012)

sweetpete said:


> I'm a "glass is half full" kinda guy. I'm going to say you probably passed. I'm assuming this is for EMT-Basic?
> 
> Anyways, I don't think I know anyone who failed after 80 or so questions. You'd have to bomb it seriously to get cut off at 80.
> 
> Try to enjoy your weekend and hang in there. Be sure to let us know what happens.



I know someone who failed the NREMT-P at 80. He went back and passed it but that really threw a wrench in his gears.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 22, 2012)

Nevermind. I thought today was Monday.


----------



## code3gyal (Jul 22, 2012)

just like everyone else said just relax i  was cut off at 82 and passed


----------



## SARcastic1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Dammm,  I sure wish it was Monday haha. There's a first!!!  I just hope everyone is rite!  I too am a "half full" kinda guy but........ Im straight tripp'n!  been the longest weekend I've had since I cant remember when!  Pray'n the results are in tomorrow!  thx to everyone for the support


----------



## SARcastic1 (Jul 23, 2012)

well folks just as i figured!  IT IS POSSIBLE TO FAIL WITH A LOW SCORE!!! i just flat out bombed it!  15 days ill try again!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 23, 2012)

SARcastic1 said:


> well folks just as i figured!  IT IS POSSIBLE TO FAIL WITH A LOW SCORE!!! i just flat out bombed it!  15 days ill try again!!!



You'll do fine next time. Just try and stay calm, you know what to expect this time.


----------

